# GP Appointments



## clairelh1 (Sep 8, 2004)

Hi

Does anyone know if there is some kind of rule regarding the provision of appointments at the GP surgery?

Recently getting an appointment at our GP surgery is a real lottery.  First of all the receptionist asks if 'it's urgent' - well, who am I to judge??  If I knew what was wrong I might not need a GP!!!  Then, as I don't feel like I'm going to die in the next day, I say it's not urgent, it's anyone's guess whether I'm going to get an appointment at all.  I wanted my daughter to see a particular GP a while back - the wait - 6 weeks!!!  Today I've telephoned up for myself.  They have one appointment on Wednesday, which typically is when I've an appt with the bank, so now I've got to ring up tomorrow to see if any have become free - there are no other appointments available.  Surely this isn't right - that I can't get an appt even booked at my local surgery?  Is there anywhere else I can go to for treatment or complain to?  If I did complain would it somehow go against me?

Thanks

Claire


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

Each surgery seems to have their own rules.

At my surgery if you want a morning appt you have to ring the morning before, and an afternoon a appt, the afternoon before. You can imagine what it's like even trying to get through! 

It's almost impossible to get an early morning appt, so I have to take a whole day off work to get to the appt which ends up being at around 11am!

My previous sugery was even worse, as you had to ring up on the day! They only seem to make appointment systems for people who don't work!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

You could ring your PCT and ask about the GP service in the area as they are responsible for primary health care.  The last thing they want is people going to A+E if they cannot get a GP appt.
L x


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

I suppose this is the thinking behind the 'polyclinics' idea... it is a nightmare, isn't it?  You have to ring on the day for our surgery. i think they do have some other appointments that you can book in advance for more routine appointments (i.e. reviews of existing conditions, pill prescriptions etc), but if you are poorly or have another problem, then it's the lottery on the day!  if you don't get through on the dot of 8, you are unlikely to be able to get through, and then if you do you will have dipped out and wont' get an appointment!!


----------



## poppy05 (Apr 10, 2006)

I have a nightmare getting an app too
And the other week i had what i thought was a chest infection
i sounded dreadful and when the receptionist asked me 'is it an emergency'
i went into one down the phone, i said to her 'cant you hear in my voice that im poorly?
and also said if it was an emergency then i would be going to A&E not the local quacks!!!!
It drives me insane, i hardly ever go to the dr's because i find it so stressful trying to get booked in
then when you get there the waiting room has about 4 people in it!
i can accept they are busy and you may have to wait a day, but to be asked if its an emergency is just not acceptable
and im not about to discuss my medical issues with a jumped up receptionist (no offence to anyone, but my dr's recpetionists are so rude) rant over!!!


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Hi Claire

I changed my surgery after realising I hadnt seen the same doctor twice in about 6 years of appts. Also had problems getting appts etc.

Now I go to a "two man band" surgery that has open access 3d a week and appts only 2d per week.  It is amazing.  You just turn up at 8.30 (opens at 9) on an open access morning and can be first in the queue....same for the afternoons...

Mind you I have hear of people waiting 3w for appts at other surgeries which is totally ridiculous.

Is there any chance you can change surgeries at all?


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

My gp surgery used to be a nightmare   but they changed how they did things and now ive never had a problem.

You can phone for an appt anytime, and can usually get in the following day but not with your own docter. (MY GP is so popular you have to wait 2-3 weeks for an appt   )

If its an emergency, you can phone and they will get the practice nurse to phone back ask a few questions then book you in with the emergency docter for that day. Everytime i have phoned for myself or Lewis we have got in the same day everytime  

Never used to be like this but this way works for me, but probley not for someone else  

Claire ~ sounds like your gp is as popular as mine


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

I do think they all vary..but agree to contact your PCT if you can never get an appointment  
Cat x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Dakota, your surgery sounds like the one I work at now, 
We have 2 sites ( its rural) and every morning is "open surgery" usually with a doctor on appointments only as well, then the afternoons are appointments with 3 "emergency slots" the receptionists have to ask if its an emergency so as to not "waste" the spaces.
My Own surgery isnt too bad even with no open surgery, just cant be fusy who you see.

clairelb, each GP surgery has a practice manager, I would write to them  

~Dizzi~


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

I htink asking 'is it an emergency' can put people's backs up - getting responses like 'if i knew that i wouldn't need to see a doctor' etc, but maybe they should ask 'is it routine'? i.e. is it for something that could wait like a repeat prescription, or a review of an old injury or something - that way people would understand why they were being asked...

just a thought?


----------



## clairelh1 (Sep 8, 2004)

Hi

Thanks for your responses, I still don't have an appt and now have to wait until Monday to ring again.  

I completely agree with the 'it is urgent/an emergency' comment.  I really don't see why I should discuss my health with an unqualified receptionist and people's views on urgency etc vary so much that what I may deem as non-urgent another will say is and will get an appt over me.  I believe the only question they should ask me is for my name and address. 

This has gone on too long now at our GP's so I think I'll be making enquiries with the PCT.  Thanks for your help.

Claire
x


----------



## anna the third (Jan 15, 2008)

suggest you ask practice manager to call you to discuss concerns you have about the running of the surgery. 

if he/she doesn't call, write in, mentioning the non call and cc the PCT. 

we pay enough tax SURELY??


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

well this sounds like my surgery,totally rubbish.you can ring and sometimes wait upto a month for a norm app  and as for getting a blood test its even worse its like i rang the beginning of last wk to see my doc and he had nothing and then on hols till 28th and then he still didnt have an app free.i had to see a temp doc which was over a wk to wait for when i phoned.the nhs is totally rubbish


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Claire - do you have an NHS walk in centre near you? We have one and after 6.30 they have a GP on site. The rest of the day it's nurses (incl dispensing nurses who can prescribe stuff - gave me antiinflamatories when I did my back in).

Our current surgery is great for getting appts. Didn't used to be as you had to ring at 8.30 or 1. You still stand more chance of getting in if you call at those times but they now have enough docs on, and one just for on the day appts, that you can normally get in. I didn't used to see the same doc every time but since I was given anti-depressants my doc (who is fab) has said to stick with him so I get an appt 4 weeks in advance for my reviews. As he knows how I've been all along he can see me quickly and doesn't need me to go through everything again. 

I have been with GPs though who do make it impossible to get an appt so know how frustrating it can be.


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

with ours there is 1 duty dr a day, part from Monday when they all duty drs so you ring on the day to see them I've never had problems getting in that way. If the Dr is full they have a nurse that precribe you can ring and speak to them and they have access to a few extra appointments when they know what is wrong.  For the other drs you can book in advance, is normally a week or so to be seen thou. You also can't make an appointment for more than 2 weeks in advance as they found people were forgetting them more if they booked further in advance


----------

